# Going for my scan tomorrow



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hiya, a little bit of history first, been TTC for 2 years, had a miscarriage at 6 weeks in July 05, not sure if I have any hormonal imbalances waiting result of blood test, started AF 11 December and took Clomid days 2-6 and have my scan tomorrow to check my follicles, heard alot of success stories on clomid so getting a little bit too excited or should I say stressed at being patient!!!! ARGHHHH....or not as the case may be. Hearing alot about people conceiving twins on Clomid, my partner is a twin (my sister is married to the other one they have a girl and a boy), but I hear that doesnt affect your chances of having twins. Would be nice to share my experience with someone, so we can share the trails and tribulations together. (I don't think I have experienced any side effects from Clomid as of yet, although I have a really foggy head like before your period which I think might be because of the treatment and I spotted for one day 3 days after finishing my last tablet, which was odd.)


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Good luck with the clomid & I hope it works for you...and that you're not suffering from too many of the  side effects.

Hope the scan goes well...they're always quite interesting as can see our ovaries, womb & any growing follies....

I've just finished my 6th & final month on clomid to "boost" (ovulate naturally so released more eggs on clomid)...I have problems with implantation though so the embies don't stick  Had 2 early mc's this year (before starting clomid) but sadly for me, even though I released 2 or 3 eggs every cycle on clomid it didn't work for me (although I know it does for others)...we should be starting private IVF in January.

You'll find lots of support & advice on these boards...

Take care 
Natasha


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hello, i'm going for my scan tomorrow too    I am also on my first month of clomid and am having a few problems with the  .  I too am struggling with hearing such good things of Clomid, I know a couple of people who it has worked for and one person who it hasn't so that is kind of keeping my feet on the ground.

Good luck for your scan tomorrow!  Maybe we can compare notes    What day will you be on tomorrow?


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi Bev my appointment is at 3pm so will try and come on here at say 6pm tomorrow?.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Mine is at 09.30, so i'll drop you a line after that!  Do you have MSN?


----------



## chanyn (Dec 19, 2005)

Best of luck with your scan   I know two different ppl  Clomid has worked for, and one has twin girls, so there is hope.  Sending   your way   

Melissa


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Yes I have msn although having signing on problems at the moment but can log into my partners laptop if necessary will try logging on late morning if I can or tea time after my apointment as have my dad popping round tomorrow late morning, Good Luck at your appointment send me an email if I dont get to catch up with you!  (msn: [email protected]) I'll think of you and your follicles while I am xmas food shopping at Sainsburys ..lol


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Had my scan, they were really behind and I was waiting for an hour and a quarter to find out that I had no follicles and I must of ovulated really early which is weird because I usually ovulate on cd17 and today is cd 12 anyone else ovulate early on Clomid?,  so not sure what to do with myself now, an egg may be waiting in the wings so to speak but its just a case of waiting to see what happens this cycle and getting an earlier scan done on the next round of clomid


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Not sure I can really help....maybe you have ovulated earlier but usually with clomid you would usually ovulate around 5-9 days after taking the last pill (although some women do ovulate later - obviously we're all different - but to be honest I've not heard of many women who ovulate much earlier on clomid)...by cd12 you'd usually see some follicles.

I've had scans done between cd8 & cd12 & have always had follicles on every scan, even the earliest one done on cd8 showed growing follicles (which would've been 2 days after my last clomid pill as took them cd2-6)...I ovulate around cd14/15 every month (I ovulate naturally & don't have PCOS etc)

Could it be that you've not ovulated at all this month...or possibly that if you do usually ovulate later in cycle that cd12 is too early to see any follies  Sorry, I'm no medical expert but personally I would've thought that by cd12 you should've had some follies showing & if you'd ovulated earlier they can sometimes see the corpus luteum which is the area on the follie where egg pops out.

Are you having progesterone blood tests to confirm that ovulation actually took place 

Apologies if not been much help & can't provide you with any positive information....

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi,

No, that is really helpful info, as I was a little worried to not see any follicles, and the doctor didnt really say anything I was thinking the worst like I had run out of eggs or something and the doctors reassurance really helped  , I have done an ovulation test today and it was really dark, the doctor said if I had done one yesterday and that was positive theres a good chance that I have just ovulated but I had only just received the ovulation pack today. Im not having a progesterone test done, but I have had one done before with my doctor which came back ok, he was measuring something on my xray and said 12mm which may of been the corpus luteum, and also pointed out my ovary and I was like "um yeah, which hazy mass am I supposed to be looking at" Never mind hopefully next month things will seem clearer, but for now I just feel a bit deflated, got my feet more on the ground now and just going to try and enjoy Christmas, Merry Christmas All x.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

The "thing" he would've been measuring was more than likely your womb lining (which at 12mm is fine - they like to see it over 8mm to be nice & healthy)...they wouldn't measure your corpus luteum....

I would ask for progesterone blood tests - even if you've had it tested before clomid your levels will change each month & especially if no follicles were found on a cd12 scan I personally would think it a good idea to check your progesterone level to confirm ovulation occured.

I ovulate naturally but still had several progesterone tests prior to clomid (ranged between 61 - 81) & I had 2 whilst on clomid which were 103 & 105.


----------



## Nikki_Mouse (Apr 22, 2005)

Sounds quite confusing.  Just wanted to say I hope everything makes more sense next time.  I have never had scans or progestrine tests but I got AF 11 Dec and positive OPK 26 Dec so we are cycle buddies 

Best wishes for this cycle... it's not over yet


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Hi

I'm sorry i've not responded sooner, i'm sorry to hear that you had no follicles, that all sounds very confusing.  I too had a disappointing scan only one follicle (to speak of) at 14.5mm.  The rest were <6mm.  My womb lining was 6.5mm (which according to the scan lady is normal for day .

Speak to you soon

Bev xx


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks for all your replies, I have tried not to let the fact I had no follicles on my scan bother me but I just have been so down about it, like theres nothing I can do, my temps are still all the same no change since AF, and I usually ovulate fine before Clomid, so it seems to of had the oppisite effect on me, not unless I am going to ovulate really late because im on cd20 today and nothing and I had the early positive on my OPK on the day of my scan but as you know nothing was there but I have read that you can get positives with clomid if you do a LH test too early in cycle. I have been charting for the last 2 years solid and this is the only cycle I have seen the same temps throughout so far, but as you say the month isnt over yet!. Just wish I hadnt got so optimistic as I just feel so poo , would like to know the result of a pregesterone test but not sure on the other hand if I would want to know the result as I dont want anything else to bring me down, just hope this cycle doesnt go on forever if I haven't ovulated. Heres to a positive and hopeful new year to everyone!


----------



## bellag (Dec 19, 2005)

Hi 
Just wanted to let you know that I ovulated earlier than normal this month.  I had my scan on day 11 and was told to have my HCG shot on day 12 as my folllies were very ready.  The previous month I had my HCG shot on day 15.  So I  do think its possible to ovulate this early.
Best of luck to you!!!
Bella


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Bellag

If you had an hcg jab on cd12 then you would've ovulated around 36 hours later so about cd13/14 which is fairly average time to ovulate for many women & not early.
I appreciate that we're all different but to have no follies on cd12 then would've had to have ovulated very early in cycle & they would usually be able to detect the corpus luteum ("yellow matter") and also can sometimes see free fluid which is also released from the ruptured follicle.
How many cycles on clomid have you had ? Are you taking it to trigger ovulation as you don't ovulate naturally or to "boost" as you ovulate naturally but to try to regulate cycles/release more eggs 



Hi Maxmarnie

Sorry you're feeling low, it doesn't help that the clomid can effect our moods & exaggerate our feelings. You mention you ovulated fine prior to clomid....did you have several progesterone blood tests to confirm this happened or could it be that you only ovulated sporadically before clomid  I understand that you don't want more "bad news" but personally I'd think it a good idea to have another progesterone blood test done as this will help the consultant see exactly whats going on. I would make an appt to discuss this with your consultant since it seems strange that the clomid would literally stop you ovulating as the way it works is by encouraging the body to release more LH & FSH so more follies are produced....obviously that's just my opinion though.
Hope you get some answers soon.

Take care both.... 
Natasha


----------



## maxmarnie (Oct 27, 2005)

Have to just say I went for my second next scan today on 50mg of clomid on days 2-6, and I am very happy, had the scan done today day 11 and I could clearly see lots of follicles on each ovary, some smallish but there was one that was 11mm and two I remember that were 14mm, anyway the doc checked my lining and said it was very good, he wants me to go back in on Friday to check their progress I guess. Was really worried I wouldnt be seen today because the doc had cancelled all appointments today because of a meeting and couldnt get hold of me (had my old mobile number) so I booked the afternoon off work to go and turned up to find out he wasnt there!!! I was like nooooooo, anyway managed to get hold of him and got a later appointment that day and very happy I did what with my lack of activity last month and being Miss down in the dumps. Anyway just wanted to tell everyone I have follicles!! yippee my partner gave me a big hug and said 'yeah you've got freckles' which I thought was cute.


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent news Max.  Really chuffed for you.  Fingers crossed now then hun!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Great news...fingers crossed for you this month  

Take care
Natasha


----------

